# My Hobo stir plate



## L_Power (20/8/15)

G'day,

Following some basic instructions I found here and abroad, I put together this:








Put together from bits laying around:
120mm fan from a broken PC Power supply
Jaycar variable voltage power supply (on hand from another project)
Large steel washer from the garage
Hard drive magnet
Green Dora sandwich box
Stir bar 30x8mm (purchased from LHBS)

I glued the washer to the fan hub and the magnet just sticks to the washer so i can adjust the centre and balance.

Getting a nice whirlpool on nine volt setting.


----------



## real_beer (20/8/15)

Well done :icon_cheers:


----------

